# General Mandolin Topics > Mandolin Cafe News Discussions >  Article: New Music - David Grisman Dawg Works Volume 4

## Mandolin Cafe

You can view the page at https://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/c...Works-Volume-4

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

Here's the album cover for the bonus recording you can get with the purchase of any Dawg Works series.

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

Link to the Happy Birthday Lloyd Loar.

----------

